# how do I arrange commercial ads on this site ?



## amphibious (Nov 11, 2012)

I am a member who is interested in advertising on this site . My products are highly relevant to the interests of fishing kayakers . My post on this subject was deleted because it broke rules . So how do I bring my story to AKFF members ? AMPHIBIOUS


----------

